# Collection of error messages from boot time



## Beeblebrox (Dec 4, 2010)

I get a variety of error msgs during boot and would appreciate learning their cause:
1. 
	
	



```
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
uhub1: 10 ports with 10 removable, self powered
```
2.
	
	



```
GEOM_PART: Partition 'ada0s5' not suitable for kernel dumps (wrong type?)
No suitable dump device was found.
```
slice is logical, inside extended partn. fstab entry for swap is:

```
# Device		Mountpoint	FStype	Options	Dump Pass
/dev/label/swpsrv0	none		swap	sw	0	0
```
I don't think this in rc.d would break it?

```
swapmonitor_enable="YES"
```
a similar message (swap fail - panic) is displayed at shutdown as well.

3. gnome-keyring-daemon complains:
	
	



```
--- syscall (6, FreeBSD ELF64, close), rip = 0x8010d13ac, rsp = 0x7fffffffe838, rbp = 0x80286a6d0 ---
Dec  4 11:03:43 bsdsrv gnome-keyring-daemon[1582]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk
```
4. Message from item 3 continues with:

```
lock order reversal:
 1st 0xfffffe001dbc0048 filedesc structure (filedesc structure) @ /arch/cvsup/src/sys/kern/kern_descrip.c:1133
 2nd 0xfffffe0039efd818 ufs (ufs) @ /arch/cvsup/src/sys/kern/vfs_subr.c:4196
KDB: stack backtrace:
db_trace_self_wrapper() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x2a
kdb_backtrace() at kdb_backtrace+0x37
_witness_debugger() at _witness_debugger+0x65
witness_checkorder() at witness_checkorder+0x833
__lockmgr_args() at __lockmgr_args+0xd55
ffs_lock() at ffs_lock+0x8f
VOP_LOCK1_APV() at VOP_LOCK1_APV+0x9b
_vn_lock() at _vn_lock+0x57
knlist_remove_kq() at knlist_remove_kq+0xfc
knote_fdclose() at knote_fdclose+0x177
kern_close() at kern_close+0xe8
syscallenter() at syscallenter+0x1aa
syscall() at syscall+0x4c
Xfast_syscall() at Xfast_syscall+0xe2
```
My first kernel was built with debug.  I then built a second kernel w/o debug.  The dmesg output still shows witness so debug is still on.  You can also see that the lock order reversal references the cvsup directory and has not moved the built modules to /usr or wherever.  I conclude there must have been a problem with`# make installkernel`
I suppose I need to completely re-start from buildworld but would would appreciate confirmation.

5. Why is my zfs mount -a not running at startup?  ZFS is enabled in /boot/loader.conf and starts fine manually. I have in rc.conf:
	
	



```
zfs_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
```

What a mess huh?  My
`# uname -a`

```
FreeBSD bsdsrv.xyz 9.0 FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #0: ... amd64
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 4, 2010)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> I get a variety of error msgs during boot and would appreciate learning their cause:
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take a shot at this one...

People running FreeBSD from a USB device had problems with the device not appearing by the time the system tries to mount the root device. That led to those systems stopping and asking the user to select a different root device - annoying when you try to do an unattended reboot. See discussion here.

Personally, I think there's probably a better way of implementing this that doesn't hit non-USB-root users with these messages, but that's a topic for a different bikeshed.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 6, 2010)

*situation update*

@ Terry: Sorry, I have no USB devices plugged in at boot...

Most of the problems were indeed due to faulty kernel compile/install process (on my part) and probably mismatch of world/kernel as the kernel being booted was fBSD's own GENERIC.   So problems 4 & 5 are solved.  1, 2, 3 remain, but with 2 new problems (not so serious actually).

6. Could someone tell me which driver this is?  Googleing gives conflicting results (linux.ko, nfs, nvidia to say the least)  I am running nvidia.ko and the desktop is working fine, but I had to disable linprocfs     /compat/linux/proc entry in my fstab.

```
link_elf_obj: symbol freebsd32_exec_copyin_args undefined
linker_load_file: Unsupported file type
```

7. Pulseaudio informs me teh fail, but I had the same problem with BSD GENERIC kernel.  I was just putting that one off until more serious issues were cleared.

```
module.c: Failed to load module: module-detect
Module load failed
Failed to initialize daemon
Daemon startup failed
```

8.  Why is the kernel still (after kernelinstall) referencing the usr/obj directory - is this normal?

```
FreeBSD bsdsrv.xyz 9.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #3: Mon Dec  6 06:53:54 EET 2010
rsb@bsdsrv.xyz:/usr/obj/arch/cvsup/src/sys/RSBKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Dec 6, 2010)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> @ Terry: Sorry, I have no USB devices plugged in at boot...


Neither do I. The point I was trying to make (apparently, poorly) was that everybody gets those messages, regardless of whether the system really needs to wait for a USB root device or not.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 7, 2010)

@ Terry: OK, Thanks.
---------
#3 is due to an incomplete build of x11/gnome2
#6 is due to the exact same problem here:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=14911

That takes care of #1, 3, 6 on list; 2, 7 & 8 to go...


----------

